# FX6 with lily pipe set



## Robbie Robb (3 Jul 2018)

Hi all, it's my first on this site. 
I'm currently in the process in building my first in the wall tank.

It's 5ft long, 2ft tall and 18inchs back to front. (Around 420 litres)

I managed to pick up 2 x FX6 filters on the cheap a few weeks back.

I really like the look of using a lily pipe set. Does anyone know the best way to connect the two together or has a better idea?

Thanks.


----------



## Robbie Robb (3 Jul 2018)

This is what I've done so far with the new tank build.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (4 Jul 2018)

As far as I am aware there are no standard lily pipes that will fit the fx6 tube (1inch / 25mm)  I have seen people use PVC pipe to create there own inlets / outlets / spraybars etc for this filter but no companies manufacture glass or stainless steal inlet / outlet pipes in this large 25mm size.


----------



## Edvet (4 Jul 2018)

Are you going to use CO2?
yes: make a spraybar (far better distribution in a large tank)
no: why the lily pipes? 1: low visibility?: you could DIY something that ends just above the water thus not showing any hardware
                                  2: other reason


----------



## Robbie Robb (4 Jul 2018)

My end goal is to have as less equipment on show as possible. So, for example, I would like a inline heater and Co2.

My plan B was to make my own spray bar using clear 1" PVC tubing. I was gonna use one fx6 filter for each side of the aquarium.

My only problem to this plan is, what could I do for an inlet?

This would also mean I need to have the heater within the tank and also a Co2 diffuser.


----------



## Edvet (4 Jul 2018)

I don't know about how much room you have available on the other side.
CO2 and large tanks bite each other. It is possible, but it will take a lot of gear, mostly visible in the tank, and a lot of CO2 ( multiple kg's/week)
Lilypipes can work , but mostly you see them in small tanks.
Creating a sump would allow you to hide some stuff, but in combo with CO2 it's hard also. You could look into an overflow to feed the sump, less stuff in the tank.
 I think i would go low tech for this, easier, cleaner.


----------



## Robbie Robb (4 Jul 2018)

Hi Edvet.

I have two smaller tanks underneath the main display which I will be using the breed plecos.

So just to recap on what you're trying to say. Scrap the Co2 and go for low light plant?

Using a sump is out is a no go for the reason stated above.

I still have the option is selling both fx6 and getting a different type of filters that will fit the lily pipe sets. Unless I can come up with a better DIY option or find a way to reduce the pipe size to fit the lilypipe set.


----------



## Edvet (4 Jul 2018)

Most scaped tanks you see are small ( tiny even in my 400 gallon eyes). Lily pipes can create the nice flow in there. In larger tanks CO2 becomes a struggle,  which means you need a lot of equipment to get the conditions right (optimal flow, high amount of CO2).
Alternatively if you go low tech, you could do with a simple in and out, just make sure you don't use to much light.
If you want to you can use low dose 24/7 CO2 to enhance growth a bit ( i did it in my 400 gallon for a long time) just have it going into a cannister to dissolve and distribute it. If everything is stable the CO2 might not reach everywhere, but everywhere it does reach it will always reach. Fluctuating CO2 levels are worse then no/low CO2.


----------



## Zeus. (4 Jul 2018)

Use a FX6 in my 500l and using custom spray bar ATM. The FX6 hose size is a pain. As Edvert says using lots of CO2, 6.5Kg a month ATM. Planning on getting two Maxspect Gyres when the new ones are released in Sept which should address the flow issues I am having plus can just use the STD FX6 outlet fitting as the Gyres will/should take care of the turnover need for high tech tank all by themselves. Then the FX6 will just do the mechanical filtration and feed the duel CO2 reactors I have


----------



## keano (17 Jul 2018)

I've used a larger filter on a nano tank with small lilly pipes. Just use a step down between the 2 different sizes of tubing.

Something liek this:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001BO689Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## alto (18 Jul 2018)

Robbie Robb said:


> Hi all, it's my first on this site.
> I'm currently in the process in building my first in the wall tank.
> 
> It's 5ft long, 2ft tall and 18inchs back to front. (Around 420 litres)
> ...



I'd be inclined to contact Green Aqua - they do some production under their label (glass tanks, lily pipes, plants etc)

If you look at the 90cm x 90cm tanks they set up recently, some of the filtration components were made to order - likely at this stage you can't have your tank drilled but think about how the filter inlets & outlets were done on the Eheim canister filtered tank (the very green 90cm with Elatine hydropiper carpet)
(Filipe Oliveira has a similar system on some of the large AquaFlora show tanks - I believe this was the inspiration for the Green Aqua system) 

GA FB page 

I'd run the filters separately, each with inlet/outlet at opposite ends of tank
Mark Evans has some good photos of this in one of his journals (start with his "Featured Journal" contributions)


----------

